# B15 suspension same as N16???



## bluestar (Apr 16, 2003)

hello I'm just a newbie Very nice forum! 

Im just curious if the B15 share the same suspension with the N16 Pulsar? I currently own a N16 Sentra with QG15DE. AFAIK, the model launch in the U.S. was the B15 and in Asia was the N16. although the styling is different. I have reasons to believe that the B15 and N16 shares the same platform. I've searched the net and found a picture of the engine bay of the B15....it's very similar to my N16.

Im planning to upgrade my suspension and plans to install lowering springs and aftermarket shocks. I've contacted the local distributor in our country of H&R springs and they offered me the springs for the B15. I think it's a drop of 1.5"Front, 1.4"Rear. (btw, they are selling it to me around $255/set)

My concerns are...
1. Will the H&R springs for the B15 fit the N16?
2. I know that the B15 have a QG18DE engine, my engine is only QG15DE. Will the size of the engine will have an effect on the ride height of my car if i try to install the H&R springs? Since the H&R's were originally designed for the B15 with a larger displacement engine?
3. I've also asked another local distributor and they were offering me SheepDog springs for my N16 (1.5" drop F/R) Do you have any feedback on these springs?
4. What aftermarket shocks do you think can be compatible with my N16?

btw, the N16 looks like this.....


















Sorry guys if I have so much question.....The problem in our country is that we have very limited aftermarket parts for our Sentra. As of now, the aftermarket parts available for the N16 are only strut bars, wheels & tire upgrade, bodykits.

any inputs, comments or opinions will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1. No idea
2. That shouldn't make much of a difference, the weight difference between the engines would be too slight (just you getting in and out of the car would make more of a difference than the engine size)
3. Never heard of SheepDog springs, personally I stay away from any springs that don't publish a spring rate, do you happen to know what the SheepDog's rates are?
4. There are no aftermarket dampers for the B15 either, so we're both screwed


----------



## bluestar (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks sr20dem0n for the reply i don't know the spring rates of the sheepdog springs. all i know is that they are made in Japan.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I'm not mistaken, koni makes an application for the N16 in Europe, and B&G makes N16 coilovers, and they seem to fit B15s well, but we're still far from figuring out if anything from N16s will precisely fit.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

quick technobable review.... Dampers are the shocks, correct? or is there something else involved? thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *quick technobable review.... Dampers are the shocks, correct? or is there something else involved? thanks. *


correct, there are basically 2 parts to a suspension (focusing on each wheel, not including strut/sway bars, etc), the spring and the damper/shock/strut/whatever else you want to call it. Coilovers (like Tein and JIC) replace both parts, springs just replace the springs, and aftermarket dampers (if we had some available) will just replace our stock dampers, naturally.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

they are probably the same, just make sure that you dont get the springs that are designed for the SE-R that has a 2.5 liter....that will make a big difference in the final height.........grr i want to be back in China.....the get nissans straight from japan.....my uncle got a Silvia for cheap.......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *they are probably the same, just make sure that you dont get the springs that are designed for the SE-R that has a 2.5 liter....that will make a big difference in the final height.........grr i want to be back in China.....the get nissans straight from japan.....my uncle got a Silvia for cheap....... *


nobody knows for sure.........thats why nobody has really done it yet. If you've got the money to burn, pick up a set of Koni adjustable for an N16 and fit them, and tell us how it went


----------

